# Filters



## kevinfoto (Jul 13, 2011)

What's the rule if there is any for overdosed and underexposed images in the darkroom. What filters apply for each?


----------



## ann (Jul 13, 2011)

overexposed negatives usually have a high contrast level and so i low numbered filter would be helpful.

Underexposed goes the other way, using a higher grade filter.

there is a point when too much either way is beyond help


----------



## kevinfoto (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks ann. New to this. Love the darkroom!


----------



## ann (Jul 14, 2011)

Have fun, it is magical


----------

